# Nooklings buying turnips for 525 bells



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 14, 2020)

Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange
				




Hello! Just as the title says, the Nooklings are buying turnips for 525 bells. No entry fee! Tips aren't necessary but I'll still accept if you wish to  . I'll be opening my island in groups of 3. Please bare with me since this is my first time doing this.

Nook's Cranny is VERY far from the airport so just follow the (fenced) path all the way to the store.

Please reply with IG town/villager name!


----------



## beebs (Apr 14, 2020)

I need a couple trips, pls! And ty ^^


----------



## goodnightmoon (Apr 14, 2020)

Can you PM me your code please? 



thatawkwardkid said:


> View attachment 242284
> 
> Hello! Just as the title says, the Nooklings are buying turnips for 525 bells. No entry fee! Tips aren't necessary but I'll still accept if you wish to  . I'll be opening my island in groups of 3, and I'll PM everyone the Dodo code. You can come in more than once but I'm going by chronological order so if you wish to come in more than once than just leave another comment. This is my first time doing this so bare with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plume (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit please!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 14, 2020)

goodnightmoon said:


> Can you PM me your code please?


Sure thing.


----------



## Apo (Apr 14, 2020)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Sure thing.


Hello, could I also get the dodo code?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I please come as well? Thanks in advance!


----------



## VenomSealeo (Apr 14, 2020)

thatawkwardkid said:


> View attachment 242284
> 
> Hello! Just as the title says, the Nooklings are buying turnips for 525 bells. No entry fee! Tips aren't necessary but I'll still accept if you wish to  . I'll be opening my island in groups of 3, and I'll PM everyone the Dodo code. You can come in more than once but I'm going by chronological order so if you wish to come in more than once than just leave another comment. This is my first time doing this so bare with me.
> 
> ...


A visit please! Thank you very much


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 14, 2020)

Apo said:


> Hello, could I also get the dodo code?





RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Can I please come as well? Thanks in advance!



Sure! I'll PM the Dodo code in a moment after I finish with the current group


----------



## goodnightmoon (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks! Digging up turnips now )


thatawkwardkid said:


> Sure thing.


----------



## chriss (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come sell!


----------



## yoshekeith (Apr 14, 2020)

thatawkwardkid said:


> View attachment 242284
> 
> Hello! Just as the title says, the Nooklings are buying turnips for 525 bells. No entry fee! Tips aren't necessary but I'll still accept if you wish to  . I'll be opening my island in groups of 3, and I'll PM everyone the Dodo code. You can come in more than once but I'm going by chronological order so if you wish to come in more than once than just leave another comment. This is my first time doing this so bare with me.
> 
> ...


Please send me dodo code i will so tip you my friend


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you are still open!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 14, 2020)

Next group after the current one:

1. RedTropicalPeachyFish
2. VenomSealeo
3. Shatteredk

Next:

1. chriss
2. yoshekeith
3. theviolentlolita

Thanks for being patient everyone!


----------



## FoxFeathers (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come please? Harper from Altair?


----------



## ryuk (Apr 14, 2020)

hello, can i please stop by? i’d need 2 trips. adri from kurôzu-cho


----------



## deimxs (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to stop by, I'm Sona from Petrichor. I might need 2 trips so I'll probably comment again :')


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to come! I'd only need one trip- Lauren from Floreana!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 14, 2020)

silveraquila said:


> Can I come please? Harper from Altair?





xoons said:


> hello, can i please stop by? i’d need 2 trips. adri from kurôzu-cho





deimxs said:


> Hello! I'd love to stop by, I'm Sona from Petrichor. I might need 2 trips so I'll probably comment again :')


Ok, I have you guys added in my list!


----------



## Foxadee (Apr 14, 2020)

Love to come if you're still open! Helena from Traverse


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey, I'd definitely appreciate the opportunity to come. ~Kilza~ from Vasisland.


----------



## ProfessorCinnamon (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to drop by if you're still open! I'm Cinnamon from Lucis


----------



## yoshekeith (Apr 14, 2020)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Next group after the current one:
> 
> 1. RedTropicalPeachyFish
> 2. VenomSealeo
> ...





thatawkwardkid said:


> Next group after the current one:
> 
> 1. RedTropicalPeachyFish
> 2. VenomSealeo
> ...


Its 12am here im not impatient but do you know how much longer friend


----------



## frogjail (Apr 14, 2020)

i would love an opportunity to sell, if this is still open!! kalen from fishbone!!


----------



## Neopet (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm Skeith (from Shamayim), would love to drop by


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 15, 2020)

Ok so the current group is almost done.

Next group:

1. silveraquila
2. xoons
3. deimxs

After:

1. Astro0
2. Foxadee
3. Kilza

Thanks for being patient.


----------



## Grudy (Apr 15, 2020)

May I come by!? Judy from Grudy!


----------



## chickaboom (Apr 15, 2020)

thatawkwardkid said:


> View attachment 242284
> 
> Hello! Just as the title says, the Nooklings are buying turnips for 525 bells. No entry fee! Tips aren't necessary but I'll still accept if you wish to  . I'll be opening my island in groups of 3, and I'll PM everyone the Dodo code. You can come in more than once but I'm going by chronological order so if you wish to come in more than once than just leave another comment. _This is my first time doing this so bare with me._
> 
> ...



Can I come by please.  Only 1 visit. Town name Paradise 
Villager name Maddie

Thank you.


----------



## KidKat (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d like to stop by if possible, villager name is Damien and town name is Frogpond. I only need to make one trip


----------



## koeru (Apr 15, 2020)

are you still open? My in game name is Cole and my town is Hoffland


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 15, 2020)

Unlocked thread. I wanted to lock it so I can get caught up on orders since it was getting a bit overwhelming and I didn't want people to wait so long.






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange
				




I'll just leave this link and see how long I'll keep doing this. Thanks!


----------



## Aaren (Apr 15, 2020)

Heya! Could I join too?  My in-game name is Fjaera!


----------

